# new kid on the block.



## Pony-Boy (Mar 2, 2007)

Just wanted to drop a line to all the archery talk users to say hello.I have recently Purchased an archery pro shop and look forward to chating with eveyone in the future.I have just registerd with archery talk and am looking forwrd to posting all my up coming tournaments and events.


----------



## WaterboyUT (Mar 11, 2006)

Welcome to AT!


----------



## mikel m14 (Jul 24, 2006)

:welcome: to AT and have Fun!


----------



## 88 PS190 (Sep 26, 2006)

where's the shop located?


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:yo: :wave3: Hello and :welcomesign: to Archery Talk Pony-Boy. Have fun here.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: to ArcheryTalk


----------



## jva54 (Dec 14, 2005)

Welcome to AT!! :wave:


----------



## hitman846 (Jan 25, 2003)

Pony-Boy said:


> Just wanted to drop a line to all the archery talk users to say hello.I have recently Purchased an archery pro shop and look forward to chating with eveyone in the future.I have just registerd with archery talk and am looking forwrd to posting all my up coming tournaments and events.


Welcome to Archery Talk, we look forward to hearing more about your shop, good luck with your business!


----------



## bowhunter0916 (Apr 18, 2005)

*Wow*

Sounds like a dream come true! I hope you find time to shoot and try out all the new stuff every year...oh yeah, and still get to hunt when every one is in need of a new **insert bow part here**. Best of luck and welcome to AT.


----------



## Drivin Nails (Dec 21, 2006)

Welcome to AT!


----------



## meanv2 (Jan 28, 2004)

Welcome to AT!!

Enjoy all the friends and info available on here


----------

